# Hedgies



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Who else has had them this year?

I put water everywhere in my garden and had two visiting. They weren't friends, the amount of screeching and scrapping  

IMG_3984 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

A couple of videos
MVI_3989 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

MVI_3990 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have had 3 Hedgies in the garden this year. I think two of them are form the same litter as they are the same size. I put food and water out every night and soon i am going to buy a Hedgehog box for them to Hibernate in.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

jill3 said:


> I have had 3 Hedgies in the garden this year. I think two of them are form the same litter as they are the same size. I put food and water out every night and soon i am going to buy a Hedgehog box for them to Hibernate in.


I've got a box half finished. I really must get on with it


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful pics .
I can't remember the last time I saw one , not even a dead one in the road. 
Suburbia is such that everyone encloses their gardens and hedgies can't wander at will .


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I've had one visiting, it's really brave and just ignores the cats and walks around with them staring at it. Made a feeding station the other weekend:
















The cats can't understand that I've made something and it's not for them:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

LJC675 said:


> I've had one visiting, it's really brave and just ignores the cats and walks around with them staring at it. Made a feeding station the other weekend:


It could live in that


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

LJC675 said:


> I've had one visiting, it's really brave and just ignores the cats and walks around with them staring at it. Made a feeding station the other weekend:
> View attachment 365463
> 
> View attachment 365464
> ...


That's fantastic! Pop some hay in it and put in a quiet area of the garden and they will hibinate in there.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

jill3 said:


> That's fantastic! Pop some hay in it and put in a quiet area of the garden and they will hibinate in there.


When I was reading up on hedgehogs I read that they don't like to sleep/hibernate in the same place as they eat, is that not the case. I've been putting food in it as I think things have been a bit sparse because of the heat, I can't just leave food out as the cats will eat it.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love Hedgehogs but unfortunately don't get them in my garden, well not that I've seen. I look out for signs of them and have put out food but no sign. We did have some a few years ago.


LJC675 said:


> I've had one visiting, it's really brave and just ignores the cats and walks around with them staring at it. Made a feeding station the other weekend:
> View attachment 365463
> 
> View attachment 365464
> ...


Great box and lovely cats too.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

LJC675 said:


> When I was reading up on hedgehogs I read that they don't like to sleep/hibernate in the same place as they eat, is that not the case. I've been putting food in it as I think things have been a bit sparse because of the heat, I can't just leave food out as the cats will eat it.


I have 3 cats but i put the food out and bring the cats in at night. I give them cat biscuits and just for a treat a few crushed peanuts or sun flower hearts, but not every day. Cat biscuits and wet food i put out each day.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sigh............These creatures are costing a fortune 
I've got a ruddy wood pigeon now that comes onto the fence and flaps about to get my attention, so if it's not the crows cawing at me it's the blimmin pigeons flapping away. Won't mind too much but they start at first light 

OH had to make a feeding station for the hedgehogs because we have a new visitor who I will hopefully be able to show you tomorrow. Of course the feed station has to accommodate two hogs that squabble so it huge 

We've also now got two hogs boxes in the hope that they may move into the garden rather than just visit. I'm a slave to the wildlife now  sigh..........

Anyway, a few pics of part of our box city 

One hog box and the massive feeding station 
IMG_0481 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Entrance
IMG_0483 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Huge internal 
IMG_0484 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Slalom holes 
IMG_0485 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

And just so they know who it's for 
IMG_0482 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

I said to OH, it looks as as if either having a poo or got good balls  :Shy


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Managed to get pictures of our other visitor.
Not good but you can see who it is. 

PICT0063 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

PICT0075 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

My garden isn't really where you would expect a fox, this is more the animal I'd expect
Miss or Mr pussy cat 
PICT0049 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

New study on Hedgehogs and also looking at effects of Badgers, roads and farming on population 
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-30130-4#Abs1

It's a bit disheartening and those of us that have some spiny visitors should count ourselves really lucky


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Sadly in the last few months 7 hedgehogs have died on our road & one on an ajoining road. It's so very sad & people just drive too fast here even in a 30 mph limit. My Daughter has rescued two babies, seperately seen, but possibly siblings & old enough to be on their own but no where near street wise, she has put them in her garden as they were about to cross a busy road & her partner helps out a lady who rescues them & gets them healthy enough to go back in the wild. He takes them to safe places for the lady, homes that welcome them & are away from main busy roads.
I have them in my garden too, some times, but as my road is busy I don't encourage them.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thought I would share some of my hand rears this year! All have now been released and next baby boom I'm sure will start soon


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

*And some more *


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

One of my late little man who just loved having "hairbrushes" in the house x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great pictures Nicolaa. What a lovely person you are to take the time and effort in keeping them safe and well. xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

My friend runs a hedgehog hospital she is the real hero! I volunteer there and when I have time off from work I will hand rear for her as it’s a big task on three hourly feeds.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Valanita said:


> I have them in my garden too, some times, but as my road is busy I don't encourage them.


I'm lucky there, I live in a Cul de sac with only one row of houses between me and open land.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Still having nightly visitors
PICT0022 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

PICT0053 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The hedgehogs are now feeding in their feeding box and have visited both hibernation boxes 

I'm actually feeding the fox outside the garden most nights, to keep it away from the hedgies, just wanted to check that it was still visiting and the food wasn't all going to a cat, so made it come in for food last night


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! 
@rona What do you give the foxes? My neighbour feeds raw chicken wings from tescos .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Wow!
> @rona What do you give the foxes? My neighbour feeds raw chicken wings from tescos .


They are all on Step up to naturals dog food from [email protected]
Last night I had
2 cats
2 hedgehogs 
1 fox 
2 crows early this morning 
Then when I went out to get the camera in, I saw we have a frog in the pond for the first time this year. So pleased to see them back 

It's only a handkerchief sized garden. I'm hoping to attracted more birds and insects next year


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have some youngsters in the garden, all very clean when I checked them, love their biscuits


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> I have some youngsters in the garden, all very clean when I checked them, love their biscuits


A bit late for youngsters isn't it?

Do you think they will be up to weight for hibernation?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh these are fine, not babies more like late teens, they are of a good size now so will not be needed to be over wintered. Still early for the late babies


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Two hedges crunching away, love that sound


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've put a cracked chicken egg in their feed station tonight, see what they think of that


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well they didn't think much of that......crows loved it though


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

They are fussy things!! Mine are going through so many cat biscuits, luckily they don’t mind if I changed brands (whatever is on offer) but they do like the Iams


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> They are fussy things!! Mine are going through so many cat biscuits, luckily they don't mind if I changed brands (whatever is on offer) but they do like the Iams


What ones do you use and what's their favourite flavour Iams? I always forget to look up what ones don't have fish.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I over wintered a hedgehog a few years ago. It kept coming to the front of the house and it looked small so I weighed it and it was underweight for hibernating.

So I trapped it in the garage for a while (hedgehog poo is messy isn't it?!) and set up a hibernation box for it.

When it woke up and I looked in the box, it had lined all the newspaper and hay I'd put in the box with a lovely layer of dried leaves that had blown under the garage door :Happy

It was an absolute sucker for mealworms


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I over wintered a hedgehog a few years ago. It kept coming to the front of the house and it looked small so I weighed it and it was underweight for hibernating.
> 
> So I trapped it in the garage for a while (hedgehog poo is messy isn't it?!) and set up a hibernation box for it.
> 
> ...


Meal worms aren't good for them. They get hooked on them and start refusing to eat other stuff and they cause issues with their bones


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

rona said:


> What ones do you use and what's their favourite flavour Iams? I always forget to look up what ones don't have fish.


This is going down well tonight got three munching away but they also like purina one chicken and also Aldi chicken


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Meal worms ok to try and get one to eat but cat biscuits and cat/dog food ideal for growth.

Meal worms affect their bones and yes they can get hooked on them. I only feed biscuits and wet food


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Royal canin mother and baby cat biscuits but I only use them for little hand rears.

I goto home bargains and buy any chicken flavour cat biscuits, full of carbs but great for hogs


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> View attachment 370421
> 
> 
> This is going down well tonight got three munching away but they also like purina one chicken and also Aldi chicken


It's so expensive............


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

This pack was as I had run out so local Tesco, but I normall go into home bargains and get a version much cheaper or aldi. I don’t feed same all the time so they don’t get fussy!

Go-cat has also been eaten too


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

rona said:


> Meal worms aren't good for them. They get hooked on them and start refusing to eat other stuff and they cause issues with their bones


It was eating mainly cat food. And some hedgehog food I found from somewhere. But I also gave it some mealworms as it liked them.

Next time I'll leave it to it's own devices


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Noooo you did a great thing looking after it!

Just new info says meal worms not so good for them.

I’ve fed meal worms and sunflower hearts before but due to be info I wouldn’t again.

You did a great job!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MilleD said:


> It was eating mainly cat food. And some hedgehog food I found from somewhere. But I also gave it some mealworms as it liked them.
> 
> Next time I'll leave it to it's own devices


I really don't know why you have taken offence, if you actually have, I'm not sure

While you may know the risks of mealworms, and it wasn't clear from your posts, I thought it best to highlight the issues with them. For the safety of Hedgehogs everywhere

Having looked back at the thread, I could have put it differently or asked first and for that I apologies.

I really do have issues with other sensitivities don't I?
I find I interact less and less because I seem to upset without even knowing how or why


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

rona said:


> I really don't know why you have taken offence, if you actually have, I'm not sure
> 
> While you may know the risks of mealworms, and it wasn't clear from your posts, I thought it best to highlight the issues with them. For the safety of Hedgehogs everywhere
> 
> ...


I wasn't offended. I was a little disappointed that that was the response after telling my nice story about looking after a hedgehog that's all.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I wasn't offended. I was a little disappointed that that was the response after telling my nice story about looking after a hedgehog that's all.


See to me, the fact that I think it's great a hedgehog was saved by you goes without saying 

*IT'S BRILLIANT *


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

rona said:


> See to me, the fact that I think it's great a hedgehog was saved by you goes without saying
> 
> *IT'S BRILLIANT *


Now you're just patronising me


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Now you're just patronising me


I know but hopefully, you've taken it in the spirit it was used.....looks like it from your sticky out tongue


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

rona said:


> I know but hopefully, you've taken it in the spirit it was used.....looks like it from your sticky out tongue


Yes I did x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Unhappy hogs in the garden last night as I had run out of biscuits and forgotten to buy any so they only had meat, the bowl was had way across the garden this morning! They have biscuits again tonight!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Unhappy hogs in the garden last night as I had run out of biscuits and forgotten to buy any so they only had meat, the bowl was had way across the garden this morning! They have biscuits again tonight!


Funny things aren't they, mine eats all the meat and leaves some of the biscuits.

Had a Hedgehog and fox eating together last night.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

They certainly are funny things! I’ve seen foxes and hogs eating side by side it’s where there is not enough food that foxes will attack.

I have hogs now running around ignoring the biscuits go figure!!!!!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG I have hedgehog poo everywhere .......................


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

I love this thread


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh the joys of hog poo!!!!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just put some spike wet food out for them but it's not been touched yet.
I bought a Hedgehog house and it came with the hay and 8 trays of wet food.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Just put some spike wet food out for them but it's not been touched yet.
> I bought a Hedgehog house and it came with the hay and 8 trays of wet food.


Yours don't like Spike either?

Boxes my boxes are visited regularly. I've been gradually adding dried grass, moss and newly fallen leaves and they have been in to sort them out. I'm now just putting a selection if the above in the tunnels section, for them to take in on their own. Hopefully they will take up residence.

Does anyone know if it's ok to look at them once they are in hibernation?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

rona said:


> Yours don't like Spike either?
> 
> Boxes my boxes are visited regularly. I've been gradually adding dried grass, moss and newly fallen leaves and they have been in to sort them out. I'm now just putting a selection if the above in the tunnels section, for them to take in on their own. Hopefully they will take up residence.
> 
> *Does anyone know if it's ok to look at them once they are in hibernation?*


I wouldn't Rona.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I don’t check boxes until late spring just in case but I sometimes put a twig in front of the door to see if any are in and out!

Three hogs munching away tonight, been so mild I hope the late ones have more of a chance this year! My young uns are near 600g now still eating so happy to leave them out.

Some rescues are getting hogs in now form finders in the evening thinking they are too small but are actually near on hibernation weight, I’m happy mine will be fat enough the way they are eating!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My Hogs are still active, well at least one is. Both ramekins of dog food is still being eaten at night
I'm sure that one of my boxes are being used
Every time it's dry I put a little more bedding material outside, one of them it keeps disappearing


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great news!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Did anyone see 'Embarassing Pets ' on Friday ?
There was a young couple with a pet hedgehog, they called him their 'son' and treated him like a human baby , needless to say he had numerous behavioural problems. The resident wild-life expert felt he was being deprived of natural behaviours to practise and advised encouraging foraging for his food and a more natural environment.
They really were clueless !


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

No, I didn’t see that, I assume was a Pygmy hedgehog? So many that were bought as pets are being dumped now, mainly due to people not realising they do not make cudddly pets and are actually quite hard to look after


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Did anyone see 'Embarassing Pets ' on Friday ?
> There was a young couple with a pet hedgehog, they called him their 'son' and treated him like a human baby , needless to say he had numerous behavioural problems. The resident wild-life expert felt he was being deprived of natural behaviours to practise and advised encouraging foraging for his food and a more natural environment.
> They really were clueless !


No, how awful.

At least they were getting advice though. So many don't


----------



## Mikael klausen (Nov 6, 2018)

Remember to make hedge hogg houses her in the winther months, they are having problems getting fresh water because of the minus degrees. 
You can easily make the houses your self, just remember to put straw in the buttom of the houses, so the frost temperature from the ground doesn't freeze the little creature under its belly. Also you can give them some fresh water, since the water wont freeze when its within the walls of the little house. 

All hedgehoggs seeks warmth here in the winther so its important we help them


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great shout about houses, not heard of putting water in the houses, knowing hogs as I do they will tip that up in no time and then have wet bedding!

An idea would be to have the water and food in a separate feeding station and much more easily accessible to change top up etc


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree nicolaa. I'd be very concerned about them tipping the water and then having nowhere warm to sleep


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Are your hedgehogs still about or hibernating yet?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine haven't taken any food for 5 days now


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

The rain has meant less visits of late I still put food out and the birds finish it off in the morning!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> The rain has meant less visits of late I still put food out and the birds finish it off in the morning!


Yes, the crows are having a treat


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jackdaws here, really love them birds even if they are so noisy


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

And jays love the jays


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Very warm here at the moment and I think the Hedgies have been out for a feed,  either that or we've got rats :Wideyed


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@rona. I bet its rats . Im not bothered about rats as long as there aren't too many. 
There used to be some under my shed. They used to eat the food dropped from the bird feeders .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> @rona. I bet its rats . Im not bothered about rats as long as there aren't too many.
> There used to be some under my shed. They used to eat the food dropped from the bird feeders .


I've never caught rats on the stealth cam and not all the food goes, I think rats would eat the lot, don't you?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hedgehog poo in the feed station today when I went to change the food.

Anyone else got hedgehogs out and about?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

rona said:


> I've never caught rats on the stealth cam and not all the food goes, I think rats would eat the lot, don't you?


Our rats come out in daylight.









I stopped feeding the birds when I saw this big male.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Never see any hedgehogs anymore not even squashed ones in the road.
I think its due to people putting up fencing so that the hedgies can't move from garden to garden and decking an artificial lawn .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Valanita said:


> Our rats come out in daylight.
> View attachment 379604
> 
> I stopped feeding the birds when I saw this big male.


Is he in the feeder itself. Could you put wire on it so the rats cant get in. ?
Rats usually move on if there's no food to eat . Rats lived under my shed and I get banging on the shed floor and poking down the holes and they moved on .


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> Is he in the feeder itself. Could you put wire on it so the rats cant get in. ?
> Rats usually move on if there's no food to eat . Rats lived under my shed and I get banging on the shed floor and poking down the holes and they moved on .


Yes, he was in the bird table & there is mesh around it to stop the rooks etc stealing all the food. It's amazing the tiny spaces a rat of that size can squeeze through. He wasn't budging when I took the pic either. I had to shake the table & then he decided it was time to go. I haven't fed the birds since & the pic was taken in March this year. I will start feeding the birds again when it gets really cold.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Valanita said:


> Yes, he was in the bird table & there is mesh around it to stop the rooks etc stealing all the food. It's amazing the tiny spaces a rat of that size can squeeze through. He wasn't budging when I took the pic either. I had to shake the table & then he decided it was time to go..


 Blimey . that was cheeky! 
Its a bit of a dilemma whether to feed the birds or not when rats are around.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Valanita said:


> It's amazing the tiny spaces a rat of that size can squeeze through


If the skull will go through the rest will follow :Wideyed

I bumped into my friend from the wildlife rescue today and he said that half of their outdoor Hedgehogs are still active.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Daughter & her partner feed the hedgies in their garden, this evening there were two out & they were smallish. He said he'd keep an eye on them in case they were too small to hibernate. He also helps our local hedgehog group who rescue & look after them till they reach the proper weight. If they don't, they keep them til Spring & feed them. They have several people who take in the hedgies. Daughter's partner takes them to the new places where they are safe. He also last year, kept a couple himself. Some still hibernate in his greenhouse. He has houses for them in there & nice bedding.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, hedgehog wars have broken out again in my garden. Not sure how many I have but they finish off two bowls of food and a bowl of water every night


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

After hoping for hedgehogs we finally have some visiting our garden. I really didn't think we ever would with badgers coming every night. 

We first saw them on Tuesday this week, we now have made a hedgehog house and we're feeding them. 

I'm not sure how much food to put out... I'm just putting cat food down. But I can't find what a portion size would be for an adult hedgehog? The hedgie seems to finish the bowl quite quickly then returns several times over night (assume at the moment it's the same hedgehog each time).


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've seen 2 hedgehogs now in the last couple of weeks out in the road


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Psygon said:


> I'm not sure how much food to put out... I'm just putting cat food down. But I can't find what a portion size would be for an adult hedgehog? The hedgie seems to finish the bowl quite quickly then returns several times over night (assume at the moment it's the same hedgehog each time).


Wonderful that you have hedgehogs. Through the spring and summer I don't give them very much, probably one very small handful between two, there's plenty of other food out there unless it's very dry and I think it's bad for them to become completely reliant on humans. From about mid September I will increase the food slightly until they are leaving some in the bowl, as this can make sure they are up to weight for hibernation.

What I have noticed is that they drink copious amounts of water and I have several water bowls around the garden



ForestWomble said:


> I've seen 2 hedgehogs not in the last couple of weeks out in the road


While lovely to see them, I'd worry for their safety on the road. It seems to be where most end their lives


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

rona said:


> Wonderful that you have hedgehogs. Through the spring and summer I don't give them very much, probably one very small handful between two, there's plenty of other food out there unless it's very dry and I think it's bad for them to become completely reliant on humans. From about mid September I will increase the food slightly until they are leaving some in the bowl, as this can make sure they are up to weight for hibernation.
> 
> What I have noticed is that they drink copious amounts of water and I have several water bowls around the garden
> 
> While lovely to see them, I'd worry for their safety on the road. It seems to be where most end their lives


Thanks @rona - that's really helpful. I have just been putting a small amount out so far. I just want to make sure they keep coming back! We have quite a few water bowls around as well as I put little trays out for the birds.

This is the little hedgie.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rona said:


> Wonderful that you have hedgehogs. Through the spring and summer I don't give them very much, probably one very small handful between two, there's plenty of other food out there unless it's very dry and I think it's bad for them to become completely reliant on humans. From about mid September I will increase the food slightly until they are leaving some in the bowl, as this can make sure they are up to weight for hibernation.
> 
> What I have noticed is that they drink copious amounts of water and I have several water bowls around the garden
> 
> While lovely to see them, I'd worry for their safety on the road. It seems to be where most end their lives


Yes, I was worried for their safety, but thankfully where I saw them is not a busy road, it ends in a cul-de-sac, thankfully I haven't seen any casulties.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, I was worried for their safety, but thankfully where I saw them is not a busy road, it ends in a cul-de-sac, thankfully I haven't seen any casulties.


Have you thought of putting up hedgehog signs to make everyone is aware that they cross there?
Someone in my area has done that


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rona said:


> Have you thought of putting up hedgehog signs to make everyone is aware that they cross there?
> Someone in my area has done that


Oh that's a good idea 
I didn't even know you could, do you have to contact someone, or print something out, or what?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Oh that's a good idea
> I didn't even know you could, do you have to contact someone, or print something out, or what?


The ones near me are home made, red card about 9 x 6 inches. with black print and a little picture of a hedgehog.
Though you probably do need permission, I really don't think the neighbours or council would object


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rona said:


> The ones near me are home made, red card about 9 x 6 inches. with black print and a little picture of a hedgehog.
> Though you probably do need permission, I really don't think the neighbours or council would object


Thanks


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sigh...................
Hedgehog poo EVERYWHERE


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

rona said:


> Sigh...................
> Hedgehog poo EVERYWHERE


Got a fair few piles in my garden too, but haven't seen the hogs that did it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Got a fair few piles in my garden too, but haven't seen the hogs that did it.


Mine are coming in at about 9-9.30 pm,they don't mind me standing there but they do squabble between themselves. I think I've got 3 and none seem to get on


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a bout 3 that come in for food every evening. The other morning about 5.30 am i heard a noise in the garden and out popped a Hedggie with a mouth full of dead bamboo leaves. I stayed very still put she/he dropped them and ran off. Later that morning i noticed that the pile of leaves had gone. Do you think they are getting ready to Hibinate or are they making a nest again?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

jill3 said:


> I have a bout 3 that come in for food every evening. The other morning about 5.30 am i heard a noise in the garden and out popped a Hedggie with a mouth full of dead bamboo leaves. I stayed very still put she/he dropped them and ran off. Later that morning i noticed that the pile of leaves had gone. Do you think they are getting ready to Hibinate or are they making a nest again?


Hibernation preparations I would think


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My hedgehogs are still visiting. How about yours?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Been away for the last 11 days and since i have got back i have put food out but none have been eaten. Will put some out again tonight,


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ours have vanished, and a lot earlier than I would have thought :-( they haven't been seen for ages now


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OH went out to the car last night and almost trod on a Hedgehog just outside the back door


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

They are back and the last 2 nights the food has gone. 
One is still in the wildlife hospital after I found him collapsed in the garden he has been in there a month and now will stay they until the spring.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

At least one of mine is still coming in. They or it are eating loads
A little video, date and time is wrong, this was last night. Click on to play 
IMAG0018 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The other visitor 
IMAG0012 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Nadz1675 (Apr 19, 2018)

Adorable!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We've had nearly a week of hard frosts and the bowls are still being emptied. 
Will they ever go to sleep!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I think they've gone to bed. Shh


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

The hedgies that visit my garden started to hibernate around November. Normally if I find one in the garden I put some water in a shallow dish and a few bits of dog kibble which I know isn't great but better than nothing. They normally have their fill and go on their way. I know the route they take in and out the garden. Downside is pebbles tried to kill them so I'm forever checking before I let the dogs out.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, that didn't last long. I saw what I thought was Hedgehog poo by my gate yesterday, put out some food in the box last night and half of it went missing


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The amount of food that's going missing every night, I think I've got several hogs.
Will have to set the camera up one night soon


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Found an injured Hog on our estate this morning. Think it had been attacked by a fox. 
It's now at vets being treated. Fingers crossed.

We've asked for it back if it survives but I don't think they'll let us have it 

Just gone through last nights footage from stealth cam and there seems to have only been one Hedgehog in the garden...........seems it may have been one of ours


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor little mite had to have an eye out and has loads of stitches, but they do say she is doing well. 
Glad I found her


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We had our two back tonight. Phew.

Haven't heard how the injured one is. The vets aren't answering our emails


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not good photos but I caught our two on camera. I believe that they are male and female from how they were behaving, well him anyway  She's acting a bit coy  Fingers crossed for babies this year.

IMG_6914 (2) by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_6912 (2) by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Am putting food in two places, the hedgehog box at the bottom of the garden as this is where the big hedgehog enters and a little near my back door as this is where the little one enters..........however, if I put the food by the door out before dark 

Video
IMAG0109 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Leaves the poor little Hedgehog to keep checking the bowl 
Video
IMAG0126 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Still there's loads more in the hedgehog box that that naughty Crow can't reach


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Three little videos of the garden last night. Date is now right but time isn't 
Hedgehog
IMAG0018 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Fox
IMAG0022 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Both together 
IMAG0017 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Risas (Dec 16, 2019)

I don't see any hedgies in my harden, but I have foxes living in it so they probably scare them off - I've left food and water out where only a littlebhedgie could get and its always un touched.

Anyway since they are all back to being active, and they are on the decline! I thought that any one who cares would like to know how we can help keep more of them alive!

Mealworms for a start especially those dried ones you get for birds. Are really dangerous for the wild hogs, they cause bone issues, and this can actually lead to killing them. Mealworms contain nothing good and only do harm to a hedgehog. So make sure they can't get them at all! 

Also commercial hedgehog biscuits is rubbish. Its full of plant based fillers which hedgehogs can't actually digest well. Doesnt harm them, but does them no good, but they will still eat it.
High quality cat biscuits (any that is not purina, tesco, science plan, wiskas, go cat, tesco, those types) are good to leave out you can leave small breed dog biscuits too (same applies with not feeding the rubbish brands full of plant based fillers) 
It has to be small breed dog biscuits the bigger breeds biscuit are too big and hard for a hedgie to eat.

Wet food is loved by them too. Again don't use the brands like the ones I said above they are still full of more plant based things and sugars than meat not good for them wont hurt them they will still eat it. But its not beneficial to them. 

Small ice cubes in the water on super hot days helps to keep them cool (and other animals too)

Also when you come to winter don't use straw or hay use leaves if you want to provide them with a safe comfy nesting area to hibernate. Straw and hay can actually harm them. 

I love hedgies, and all wild life but mostly hedgehogs, and they are at a very high risk of becoming extinct. So the more this gets out the better it will be for one less thing that's killing them off.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

All good advice.



Risas said:


> It has to be small breed dog biscuits the bigger breeds biscuit are too big and hard for a hedgie to eat


Just to add that large biscuits are likely to break their teeth making it almost impossible for them to eat


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

when we mmove we are using part of the garden as a wildlife haven
As the garden is surrounded by wall/fences and we intend to fence off the wildlife bit
so dogs cant access, do rescues still seek safe homes for injured hedgies that cant go back into the wild


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> when we mmove we are using part of the garden as a wildlife haven
> As the garden is surrounded by wall/fences and we intend to fence off the wildlife bit
> so dogs cant access, do rescues still seek safe homes for injured hedgies that cant go back into the wild


Depends on the rescue. Most try and take them back to where they were found, but sometimes that isn't safe for them.
Why don't you contact a few in your area and ask


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

After watching what I assumed to be the first canoodling of my Hedgehogs a few weeks ago, I have written in my diary that this is the first possible outings day for Hoglets..............Fingers crossed


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I didn't have any babies  There is a slight possibility that the small one wasn't quite old enough, though it has been here for two winters, it was very small the first winter.
I can't believe how much they are still eating, they seemed to go for a few weeks in November and I thought they'd gone into hibernation


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Set up the camera last night, We knew that the fox was coming in, mating season and it's calling a mate :Shamefullyembarrased
IMAG0017 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMAG0014 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

But then a surprise and a bit of a worry 
IMAG0008 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

What's he doing out? 

PS........ruddy camera resets date/time itself, and can't be bothered to set up every time


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2021)

That's so cool


----------

